
Android 8.0’s “streaming OS updates” will work even if your phone is full - quadrige
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/android-8-0s-streaming-os-updates-will-work-even-if-your-phone-is-full/
======
eridius
So they can update even if your phone is full... because it's not actually
full, because they already pre-reserved a whole other partition large enough
for the entire OS, and all Android 8 does now is patch that other partition
directly with the downloaded data instead of staging the patch on the user
partition first.

tl;dr: your phone isn't actually full, Google just reserved a bunch of space
ahead of time.

